# Kubota L3130 : How to remove front axle hub seal race [pic inside]



## jutboy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello tractorforum,
I have the front axle hub apart on my L3130 (4x4). I want to replace the seal that goes between the hub (part with lug nuts) and gear/knuckle housing. The part # is 34070-13370...I attached a diagram, it is 060 or 180 on it. It is basically two parts...an outer rubber seal and a metal race as far as I can tell. I just don't know how to get the old "seal race" (or whatever it is called) off. Can you take a look at the pics and give me any suggestions? I would greatly appreciate it.

-J


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you have the two half retaining rings removed, then you should be able to press the axle drive shaft out of the hub bearing, you will have to remove the hub shaft to remove the seal assembly.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jutboy,
I found the attached videos, might help you out. The first video is in 5 parts, then there is another video that you should watch. The thing that I noted is that these bearings are not pressed on, they slide on and off.


----------



## jutboy (Apr 21, 2020)

FredM said:


> If you have the two half retaining rings removed, then you should be able to press the axle drive shaft out of the hub bearing, you will have to remove the hub shaft to remove the seal assembly.


I'm pretty sure everything is apart as it can get. Did I upload the pictures right? The axle shaft is out and I don't think it seperates from the part with the lug bolts...maybe I'm wrong though



BigT said:


> Hello Jutboy,
> I found the attached videos, might help you out. The first video is in 5 parts, then there is another video that you should watch. The thing that I noted is that these bearings are not pressed on, they slide on and off.


Looks part 5 he talks about it...unfortunately he doesn't show how he removes it. All he says is he "split it" and "its the only tricky part of the job"...lol. Not really helpful. I watched tons of videos...haven't found on that shows it yet. I did see a ton of people (including that guy) that lose the outer bearing and don't check/change the bearings at the bottom of the hub. No one seems to wonder where all the metal went....lol


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There are a number of shop / service manuals for an L3130 available online, downloads, hard copy, CD's. You really need to get one.


----------



## jutboy (Apr 21, 2020)

I've got a printed one....all it says is "install the oil seal"....pretty useless for this task. I'm guessing I'm gonna try to cut it with a dremel/chisel.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

OOPS!! my bad, I can see that the axle is attached to the wheel hub now, sorry, a quick look by me thinking it was the hub housing, it is strange that the seal pulled out of the housing like that, you will have to go with your instincts on this one, if the side housing of the oil seal is visible,and if this was a normal oil seal, you could drill this and screw in a metal TEK screw and use that to pull the seal out, looking closer at the parts schematic, I can see this to be a special type seal, I can see you have the other shaft out too, did the seal stick to the axle when this one was removed?.

Seeing that there is nothing to grab, I would protect all of the machined parts and being very careful and use the lowest amperage possible, weld a couple of small bolts to the flat of the ring opposite each other and use them to pull the seal housing, I am not sure how you would use a dremel, maybe with the smallest cutoff wheel available to cut the flat ring enough to fold out for a grab piece, that is if the flat ring is not carbon steel??.

Something for me to look forward too down the road with my B2400!!.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You might try a slide hammer with a grab hook. Drill a couple of holes in the seal to fit the hook into.


----------



## Mike Bluebird (11 mo ago)

I had the same problem with mine. I removed the race by heating it with a torch...then grabbed the "race" with a pair of pliers and turned/twisted it. This loosened the seal between it and the shaft and the race just slid off. It might take a few minutes to get it hot enough with a propane torch, but it worked for me. Spent a couple of hours trying other methods first...very frustrating as there was no where to grab it to pull it out.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

When I used to work for a Kubota dealer. I found that if you put the hub in a vice. Putting in vice so that two of the lug bolts are resting on vice, tighten it down. Then taking a big pair of channel lock, grab the seal race just tight enough to hold and turn it while pulling it toward you. Now make sure that the channel locks are fully embedded, and tight enough to hold but not to hard to clamp it on the shaft. That is how I did it, and I worked there over 36 years before the down sized deciding they didn't need a shop manager witch was me at the time.


----------

